# Non-Classical music wish list



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I thought it'd be nice to have one for the non-classical section as well. What are some albums you're drooling over right now?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Dragonforce power within 
Yngwie.J.Malmsteens spellbound ( will be released at December)


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Kamelot- Silverthorn
Coheed & Cambria- The Aftermath: Ascension
Delain- We are the Others

I'm a big fan of all three bands, so I'm pretty excited to get these new albums soon.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The complete Johnny Cash collection. 61 CDs:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2015)

Clutch have a new album out soon. My drooling is tempered by me finding their last one a most underwhelming affair. But apparently it's been their most popular so maybe it's a great album!


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

The new volume (4) of the Miles Davis Bootleg series.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Florestan said:


> The complete Johnny Cash collection. 61 CDs:


That's just the Columbia recordings. Before them were the Sun Records and after the American label whcih produced some of the best music of his life. Wiki says the total is 96

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_Cash_albums_discography


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm still waiting for Frank Ocean's new album


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Belowpar said:


> That's just the Columbia recordings. Before them were the Sun Records and after the American label whcih produced some of the best music of his life. Wiki says the total is 96
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_Cash_albums_discography


Then there needs to be three sets, one for each recording label.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2015)

Er, why has no one told me Guapo have a new album out???

Heads will roll for this.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm kind of waiting for the next Rammstein album. I have their six studio albums and I like them all, even though the sixth took me a bit longer to get into, as it seems to have lost some of the fire of the earlier five, but it certainly has its merits. I heard samples of Till's solo/sidekick efforts of the past year or two and I was not enthralled. Perhaps they've burnt out? They are said to be taking their time with the upcoming album, so there is a possibility that they'll pull up their socks and get their sh-t together. If not, I think I'll give them the boot


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Quite an expensive item on ye ol' wish list, so I can't pull the trigger on buying without saving a bit first, however I hope I can in the near future. I love The Beatles but have only owned Sgt. Pepper's and Let It Be. I have to rectify that!


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh, Mr.T, acquisition of the black box is a seismic event of window-rattling magnitude! Mine arrived Thursday (8/27) and like you, I'm rather late to full exploration of The Beatles*, having really only listened completely to a few releases and owning just the White album. But, I'm not prone to half-measures, so after prodigious sampling at the usual places, I took the plunge and can honestly say this release stands with the Dead's complete Europe '72 & Fillmore West '69, as well as the Furtwangler Legacy set, as the crown jewels of my collection.

A final note: I was disconcerted to learn of the prevalent piracy problems with this box (check out the utube vids for indicators), so you're correct to save for purchase from a dependable seller - I went with Amazon (where it cost $195 inclusive)./peace, Kate 

*Actually, all things in due time: As I've approached, and recently crossed the threshold, to 30, I've come to appreciate Classical music, develop an interest in "classic" lit that proved insufferable during prep school, and now opened to The Beatles...wow!; add in the mortgage and I've become my parents  ! /K


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Katie said:


> Oh, Mr.T, acquisition of the black box is a seismic event of window-rattling magnitude! ...


My neighbors will not be pleased! 

Your endorsement pulls me closer, my next amazon order will probably The Beatles box. Sunday night is my time to do the weekly finances. Maybe my checks and balances will allow...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Still looking for a good 1968 vinyl copy of Cruising with Ruben & the Jets complete with Stravinsky quotes, four-way harmony vocals, linear piano triplets and hilariously moronic lyrics - with the original bass and drums tracks.








Found an org 1981 bootleg Unmitigated Audacity Lp which was good to get hold of for rarity if nothing else.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------

